# εκάστοτε



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2016)

Καλημέρα!

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι κάνετε με το «εκάστοτε» σε νομικά (ή παρόμοια κείμενα). Με ενδιαφέρουν συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα όπως τα παρακάτω:

_Ο εκάστοτε ενοικιαστής θα φροντίζει ώστε οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι να είναι καθαροί.
Η ανάληψη των μεριδίων από τον εκάστοτε κληρονόμο θα εγκρίνεται από τη γενική συνέλευση των εταίρων.
Ο κανονισμός της πολυκατοικίας μεταβάλλεται με την ομόφωνη συναίνεση των εκάστοτε ενοίκων._

Συνήθως τα λύνω με ad hoc αποδόσεις, όπως from time to time, each time κτλ, αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τις ιδέες σας. Το πρώτο παράδειγμα, ας πούμε, πώς θα το μεταφράζατε;


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

...
The eventual tenant will make sure...
...by the eventual heirs...
...of the eventual tenants.

In some eventualities. Even _possible _might do, possibly. Just a couple of possibilities. 

Ξέρω, _τελικός_, αλλά μπορεί να χρησιμέψει και εδώ ως _ενδεχόμενος_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2016)

Ναι, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου. Εδώ θέλω μια απόδοση που να λέει ότι «αυτός που είναι κάθε φορά ο τρέχων ενοικιαστής (κτλ)», όχι «αυτός που τελικά θα νοικιάσει». Το ξέρω ότι το ξέρεις, απλώς προσθέτω στον προβληματισμό :)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2016)

Το current δεν παίζει;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2016)

Το έχω σκεφτεί κι αυτό, αλλά με προβληματίζει πως ίσως αυτό να σημαίνει μόνο τον τρέχοντα ενοικιαστή/εταίρο κλπ, δηλαδή αυτόν που έχει την εν λόγω ιδιότητα τη στιγμή που γράφεται το κείμενο (αυτά παθαίνεις όταν μεταφράζεις συνέχεια νομικά, υποψιάζεσαι τα πάντα μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου :))


----------



## Marinos (Dec 8, 2016)

Μια ξαφνική ιδέα:
Successive tenants, successive heirs.


----------



## Philip (Dec 8, 2016)

How about just "the tenant"? This implies whoever is the tenant at any particular moment, and covers the sense of εκάστοτε, to my mind. IANAL, but I cannot see that there could be any legal difference. I would think it is omissible in all the examples.
Otherwise and elsewhere, "at any given/particular moment/time". I am not happy with "eventual" - to me that is the person who at some time in the future, or after the end of a long process, will become the tenant. Cf "the eventual winner" = όποιος κερδίσει (αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τώρα ποιος θα βγει τελικά).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2016)

I know I must be really annoying, but I'm not doing it on purpose, I promise. 

The problem I see here is that in most of the texts I translate, the "tenant" (or the owner etc.) is someone defined in the beginning. In the document I have in mind, for example, the "owner" is a specific company that owns a property it wishes to sell. It states somewhere in the text that whoever acquires the property will need to care for common areas. However, if I omit the "εκάστοτε", then I'm saying that it's the owner, i.e. [such and such] company, that is under the obligation to care for the common areas, not the entity or individual who will actually own it in the future.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2016)

Αν του προτάσσεις ένα current; Ή ένα actual;

Εδιτ: Τα είπατε ήδη... χμ!


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2016)

Συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση του Philip, το "εκάστοτε" είναι συνήθως περιττό και στα ελληνικά από αυστηρά νομική άποψη. Αφού όμως η Παλάβρα έχει τέτοιο μπλέξιμο, θα φαινόταν λογική μια σαφής διάκριση. Νομίζω ότι θα αρκούσε κάτι του είδους: at all times, _any legal _owner of the property...

Υ.Γ. Για άλλες περιπτώσεις το current ή περίφραση, π.χ. at the time (of)... (ενδεχομένως με ρήμα που μας απεμπλέκει από τους ορισμούς: π.χ. those residing ... at the time...).


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

Philip said:


> How about just "the tenant"?



That's what I thought, too, at first, but then I thought what Palavra says in post #8, and about the possible legalese requirements and quirks, for which my aversion and unsuitability are well known in Lexi. 



Philip said:


> I am not happy with "eventual" - to me that is the person who at some time in the future, or after the end of a long process, will become the tenant. Cf "the eventual winner" = όποιος κερδίσει (αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τώρα ποιος θα βγει τελικά).



I'm not happy with that either, that's why I added the disclaimer at the end of post #2, for any eventuality. I just thought it might help somewhere, and the thread had to start someplace. Κάνω και για εφαλτήριο, κι ας με πατήσουν όσοι ξέρουν καλύτερα, αρκεί να πάει ψηλά το νήμα.


----------



## Philip (Dec 8, 2016)

Τόρα ήμε πιο χάπι :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2016)

The tenant of the day?
The tenant at that time?
The occasional tenant? (occasional= pertaining to an occasion, not occasional= infrequent)
Ή απλά το τρως και δεν φαίνεται καν.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2016)

Καλημέρα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους!
Μάλλον θα πάω με τη λύση του Θέμη, αλλά έχω ακόμα περισσότερες προτάσεις τώρα.


----------



## cougr (Dec 9, 2016)

Pal, you may also want to consider: _each respective tenant / the respective tenant_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Αν όχι τίποτα, στο παρελθόν είχα (σε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) προτιμήσει το «of the day».

*the government of the day*


----------



## pontios (Dec 9, 2016)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά, nickel. :)

I know it doesn't correspond exactly, but it's commonly used, nevertheless : (each or the) responsible tenant or the tenant concerned? There would be instances, I think where it would work.

re: the government of the day (nickel's suggestion), I think the following works just as well.

The responsible government (= the government of the day) must work for protection of rights of children working in the cotton farming areas or are at risk of being engaged in ...


----------



## pontios (Jan 8, 2020)

Maybe we could add “in turn”? Μπορεί να ακούγεται περιττο (but it might bring us a little closer to the meaning?);

In some cases, anyway? 
“Each” tenant “in turn” ....?
“Each” government “in turn” ...?

each tenant/government (concerned) in turn must ...
the respective tenant/government in turn must ...

It works when “government/tenant” is the subject, anyway.


----------

